# 2 different paths ... MAYBEEEEE????????



## jamielynncrider123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I am very scared ... I was saved in jail .. a lot of people think that's not real BUT my husband and I of 2 years now did all our parting 2- gether and we changed 2- gether . I am not sure if his were as extreme as mine. The marriage came after the rehab by the way... 10 years of the party came before..one year after release we started our relatonship and are now married . I have 2 duughters -18 & 13 he has a son that he has full custody of ....That i have known since birth and loved ..age 8 now.This is so hard to even describe ... I am MAMA . All the time.... he has never had one. Sean .. thats my baby's name .. his "egg donar" has no parental rights now.In short detal we have tried hard to rise above our past and build our family up but my husband and I are having a problem with our agreement on getting in line with where we are spirititualy and the role that plays in our house..... to put it mildley..help!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

jamielynncrider123 said:


> my husband and I are having a problem with our agreement on getting in line with where we are spirititualy and the role that plays in our house..... to put it mildley..help!


what are the problems exactly? is it on his side, your side?


----------

